# The Menagerie



## Derision (Dec 7, 2011)

So, though I've only got Carmela, there are actually three dogs in total in the house... two of them belong to my roommate (as did Carmela, before she picked me and I ended up buying her off the roomie).

Of course there's Carmela:










But there is also Milton:










And Elmer (pictured with his birthday elephant):










Elmer's actually a Japanese chin rather than a chihuahua, but he doesn't know that so we try not to hold it against him.










We had Nemo for a while, too:










So there they are.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a lovely family and friends you and carmelia have i thinkl your little girl is precious id love to have a tiny but i dont know how to pick a small chih they all are small as babies


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww what a great wee crew love them all elmer has the cutest expressions love Japanese chins too awww carmela looks like a sweetie x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. they are all so cute


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Your doggies are all so beautiful!! I love JC's they're one of the few brachy-blabla-ic breeds (sorry I can never think of the word and too lazy to look it up lmao) that I just find downright adorable!!

And wow... if this doesn't confirm my nerdhood I don't know what will. I saw the subject and immediately thought YAY STAR TREK!!! =D


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sweet they are.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Your little babies are absolutely gorgeous!


----------

